# Megs MF Pads



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried the Megs MF cutting pads and found that after time they sank in the middle. Is this normal or has anyone else found this to happen to their Megs MF pads too? 

I need some new ones but don't want to get more if they fail like that or if that's a sign that the pads has now died? I didn't use it all that often so cant imagine its came to the end of its life, but I could be wrong.

Anything new on the market that trumps there when it comes to MF cutting pads?


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

VenomUK said:


> I tried the Megs MF cutting pads and found that after time they sank in the middle. Is this normal or has anyone else found this to happen to their Megs MF pads too?
> 
> I need some new ones but don't want to get more if they fail like that or if that's a sign that the pads has now died? I didn't use it all that often so cant imagine its came to the end of its life, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Anything new on the market that trumps there when it comes to MF cutting pads?


You have overheated the foam to the extent beyond recovery, and the cell structure has collapsed.

Use a lower speed if possible.

If cared for the Megs MF pad can last a long time, I find the maroon foam is rather grippy though and catches onto things like windscreen nozzles and tears easily and care is needed to maximise its lifespan.

Buff and Shine URO fibre is the most robust MF pad I have came across so far with a very durable foam layer.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As said above^^^^ you have probably used to much speed pressure for that to happen, plus to much product and not cleaning them enough.

MF cutting pads are the only ones I use for correction and if used correctly they will last you a long time.

Maybe adjust your technique will probably sort out your problem.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've used the Megs MF pads before and had no issues like those you mentioned.

I then switched to the Buff and Shine URO pads and as EG30 say's, seem to be a more robust pad.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

EG30 said:


> You have overheated the foam to the extent beyond recovery, and the cell structure has collapsed.
> 
> Use a lower speed if possible.
> 
> ...





chongo said:


> As said above^^^^ you have probably used to much speed pressure for that to happen, plus to much product and not cleaning them enough.
> 
> MF cutting pads are the only ones I use for correction and if used correctly they will last you a long time.
> 
> Maybe adjust your technique will probably sort out your problem.





nbray67 said:


> I've used the Megs MF pads before and had no issues like those you mentioned.
> 
> I then switched to the Buff and Shine URO pads and as EG30 say's, seem to be a more robust pad.


Thanks for the advice, what speed would you recommend, I'm currently using a Vertool forced drive polisher. I will make sure I clean the pads more often and ensure better maintenance. I'll also have a look at these UFO pads.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm on the Vertool and I tend to spread the product on speed 2 and then do 6/8 slow passes on speed 5/6.

I also clean my pad quite often with a pad brush. I do this when the pad is stationary and not on the fly like some do.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

With Microfibre pads and a Forced Drive you don’t need to go past speed 4 (I’m sure this is what Flex recommend for the VRG) but certainly not past 5. They cut faster so speed / heat is not needed. 

I’ve also had great results with Buff And Shine microfibre pads (but the Orange / Black ones that Chemical Guys brand as theirs too) on the Forced Drive machines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Speed 5/6 is to fast if you are using MF cutting pads.
Speed 4 and just the weight of the machine with moderate arm movement and again make sure you clean the pad as often as possible.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> With Microfibre pads and a Forced Drive you don't need to go past speed 4 (I'm sure this is what Flex recommend for the VRG) but certainly not past 5. They cut faster so speed / heat is not needed.
> 
> I've also had great results with Buff And Shine microfibre pads (but the Orange / Black ones that Chemical Guys brand as theirs too) on the Forced Drive machines
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





chongo said:


> Speed 5/6 is to fast if you are using MF cutting pads.
> Speed 4 and just the weight of the machine with moderate arm movement and again make sure you clean the pad as often as possible.


Thx for the heads up on that one guys.
I must say, I never had any heat issues on speed 5, but then again, I was checking the panel/pad all the time.

I'll notch it down to 4 hereon in.

BTW Venom, I'm a hobby detailer so the likes of Blackroc and chongo know their stuff better than me.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Fantastic help guys, I was not aware of this and was just going at it on full speed... Appreciate the info.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I would not use microfiber pads on forced rotation polishers. Mike Phillips on Autogeek is the biggest Flex 3401 user I know and he advises against it. He has polished out 1000’s of vehicles and I trust his judgement. Rupes only suggests their microfiber pads for their DA polishers too.

I use Meguires and Rupes microfiber pads on my Rupes 21, 15, and mini with great success. I’ll never go back to cutting with foam. I clean my pads after every section with a brush and have never had any problems.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> I would not use microfiber pads on forced rotation polishers. Mike Phillips on Autogeek is the biggest Flex 3401 user I know and he advises against it. He has polished out 1000's of vehicles and I trust his judgement. Rupes only suggests their microfiber pads for their DA polishers too.
> 
> I use Meguires and Rupes microfiber pads on my Rupes 21, 15, and mini with great success. I'll never go back to cutting with foam. I clean my pads after every section with a brush and have never had any problems.


I've read some people say no to MF pads on Forced Rotation Polishers and some people say yes. Several users on DW forums use the Buff And Shine MF pads with no problems. Clean Your Car sell the Vertool FD machine as a kit with the Meguiars MF pads and MF polishes.

I've bought some Lake Country Purple Wool pads from in2detailing as an alternative to MF pads for my Vertool FD machine. I haven't tried them yet but they are supposed to offer good cut but run cooler than MF pads.

Edit: Rupes only recommend using their pads and polishes on all their machines. A lot of Rupes users use whatever pads they like though.
However the Rupes Yellow Wool pad is supposed to be a good pad on most machines. I think Sandro from Car Craft Auto Detaling And Brian from Apex Detaling both use them. Both these guys have YouTube channels if you want to see the professionals use them.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Interested in giving these Buff & Shine pads a try. I see there are 2 types a URO fibre pad and a URO finisher pad. Guessing these are the two needed. 

Also any recommendations for a good foam pad. I do still enjoy using foam at the moment because as started I didn't get on with MF pads but that was down to my own miss use of the product.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Interested in giving these Buff & Shine pads a try. I see there are 2 types a URO fibre pad and a URO finisher pad. Guessing these are the two needed.
> 
> Also any recommendations for a good foam pad. I do still enjoy using foam at the moment because as started I didn't get on with MF pads but that was down to my own miss use of the product.


Whether both types of Uro-Fiber pads are 'needed' really depends... The 'Cutting' version of these pads has a shorter nap to the textile. The 'Finishing' pad has a plusher, longer, denser microfiber material, similar to their original microfiber pads... In my experience, the latter fiber type tends to leave a little less marring on softer paints, and the former cut more aggressively, but for me microfiber pads of both types are 'cutting pads'. Whilst you can sometimes get lucky with the finish quality on a hard enough paint, most of the time, I prefer finishing on foam...

Assuming - as in this case - the interface material is the same, I would merely pick the one that best suited the paint types I was working on... However, given that I noticed you are using a forced-rotation DA, I would actually recommend steering clear of traditional microfiber pads altogether... Microfiber works great on free-rotating DA's, but on forced-rotation tools, tends to mat-down and glaze, which leads to scouring, loss of correction efficiency, and the kind of heat generation that led your Meg's pads to fail in the first place... That kind of heat also does nothing positive for correcting the paint itself.

The CarPro Cool Hybrid pads are the most suitable sort of microfiber (They are actually half wool, half MF, with a very unique design.) I have tried for forced-rotation, but unless you have the ability to switch to free-rotation during the finishing leg (Like you can on a Rotex, or a Makita.), they will leave a considerable amount of marring... Also, they require quite a bit more cleaning and maintenance to keep the fibers fluffed during the set. In return, with a compatible compound, though, they cut like crazy...

What I would actually recommend trying, are short-fiber wool pads... Something with a 5-8mm fiber length on your machine. These work great on forced rotation DA's, are much less inclined to matting, and don't generate the sort of heat and high surface friction that you get with microfiber on these machines. So I would recommend looking into something like the Lake Country Thin Purple Foamed Wool pads, or the Shinemate short wool, or Flexipads short merino, or one of the various sorts of MaxShine short wool pads.

You can also use long-fiber wool pads on forced-rotation tools, but the fiber length tends to absorb the orbit, and what you end up with is what amounts to a low-RPM rotary. Still... It works.

Quality wool pads are also very durable - much more so than microfiber even at its best - and will last a long time providing you maintain them. They can take a surprising amount of abuse.

As for foam, I would take a look at the writeup I did on the Meguiar's DA foam discs: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411190. These work great on forced-rotation tools.

If you'd like to avoid textile altogether, look into the CarPro Flash, or Scholl Concepts White Spider Sandwich pads... These cut and finish very well for their aggression on forced-rotation. The only thing I'd really consider as an alternative to fiber pads for heavy correction at this moment.

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk


----------

